# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hello from the Fylde coast!

## Citizen Fish

Hi

Very new to the aquarium game. 

Have a 260 L Column at home which was bought for my 40th (cough cough).

Previously have had Koi & albino grass carp at our old house, they are still there but could not move them with us as we now have a baby girl and until she is older we thought it for the best.

Cheers

Anthony

----------


## Timo

Hello welcome to fish keeping Anthony  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome from me too Anthony
Hope you like our forum and anythink you need to know just ask  :Wink: 

Regards Gary

----------


## djprincessx

Hi Anthony!   :fkwelcome:  Welcome to the hobby of fish keeping. It may turn into some weird but awesome obsession but do not be scared. Fish keeping is such a great hobby and can actually be very soothing, real studies have shown it to be  :Smile:  
Do you have fish in your current tank and if so what kind? 
I have a 55gal(my bf's)a 29 long(mine) and 2 tens (one mine, one his). We have everything for them all but no space where we live.  :cry2: Ended up adopting my moms 5 gallon that she failed on (this woman does not have time to relax really so deff no time for fish keeping, she used to have an awesome Cichlid tank when I was 5-12yo.) and it fits perfectly in our tiny house. I have 4 cardinal tetras and an octinoculous. I deff prefer bigger tanks though because it's easier to keep the levels right, this one is deff a pain. When we get a new place one day.... the 55gal is going up immediately to cycle! Anyways, sorry.. got to talking, as you can tell I am female :P Any questions or just fish related talk or just talk, who cares? We are a caring forum with a lot of fish knowledge!!!!
*leslie*

----------


## Citizen Fish

Thanks everyone

Well, up until this week i had a 260L Marine Reef with 

2 Cleaners
1 Blood
1 Firefish
1 Coral Beauty
3 Green Chromis
2 Nemo's
1 Scooter Blennie
1 Starfish
2 goatfish
1 decorator crab
1 brown leathery crab

Am now down to 

3 Chromis
1 Cleaner
1 blood
1 decorator crab
1 brown leathery crab

Bit gutted but carrying on as I really enjoy fish

----------


## Gary R

Hmmm that does not sound right m8 loseing all them fish  :Frown:  how long have you had your tank running ? and have you had the water tested before you put anythink in there....... Green Chromis are the hardiest fish around that why we use then to get the water going......anyway before i go on let us know how long its been running

Regards Gary

----------


## Citizen Fish

> Hmmm that does not sound right m8 loseing all them fish  how long have you had your tank running ? and have you had the water tested before you put anythink in there....... Green Chromis are the hardiest fish around that why we use then to get the water going......anyway before i go on let us know how long its been running
> 
> Regards Gary


Hi Gary

Tank was running for 2 weeks before the chromis went in after chatting to chaps at Norbreck, think the shrimp went in at the same time as the coral beauty so another 2 weeks on from that, then the nemos and goatfish about a week after.

They all seemed pretty happy and the tank had no squabbling

In total the tank has been running for just over two months, rocks are purpling up nicely and polyp things on the live rock all fine.

Nothing has died since yesterday so im fairly happy the bud has been nipped. going to keep it on at this level for the timebeing though, dont want to lose that money again

----------


## Timo

> Hi Gary
> 
> Tank was running for 2 weeks before the chromis went in after chatting to chaps at Norbreck, think the shrimp went in at the same time as the coral beauty so another 2 weeks on from that, then the nemos and goatfish about a week after.
> 
> They all seemed pretty happy and the tank had no squabbling
> 
> In total the tank has been running for just over two months, rocks are purpling up nicely and polyp things on the live rock all fine.
> 
> Nothing has died since yesterday so im fairly happy the bud has been nipped. going to keep it on at this level for the timebeing though, dont want to lose that money again


I would check your Nitrate and Nitrite. Nitrate can be up to 50 but Nitrite should be 0 if its not do a water change and check TDS of RO water before using it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Citizen Fish

> I would check your Nitrate and Nitrite. Nitrate can be up to 50 but Nitrite should be 0 if its not do a water change and check TDS of RO water before using it


Nitrate is zero and nitrite was around 0.25.

Everything has gone now apart from the chromis who are looking happy and feeding fine.

Bah

----------


## Timo

> Nitrate is zero and nitrite was around 0.25.
> 
> Everything has gone now apart from the chromis who are looking happy and feeding fine.
> 
> Bah


Sounds like you have had a Nitrite spike. Green Chromis can survive better than most other fish apart from some Damsels. Keep checking your Nitrite level it should go down to 0 then every thing should be ok  :Smile:

----------


## djprincessx

If you plan on putting more fish back in the tank in the future... I would wait awhile. You want to get all of those levels back to where they need to be because they do spike when new fish are added. I wish you much luck and we are all here to help you with anything! Sorry to hear about the massive fish loss  :Frown:  I cry if I lose one fish! 

*leslie*

----------

